
How to botch TLS forward secrecy (2013) - yankcrime
https://www.imperialviolet.org/2013/06/27/botchingpfs.html
======
yuhong
I remember the 768-bit DHE in Java and the Nest problem in 2015. I wonder if
that has led to the VP of security hire when Alphabet was created later that
year.

------
jwilk
Later research on attacking DH: [https://weakdh.org/](https://weakdh.org/)

------
jwilk
(2013)

~~~
dang
Thanks, added.

------
iou
Bit of a disappointing read, I was hoping for more insight.

